# Upcoming HH info from weekender



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I thought I would put together a list of all different stories in the Horus Heresy series as I for one find in difficult to keep track with all the different formats and publications etc. I think the list is complete up to now but if I've missed anything then please add to it. I've also included a list of what I think is upcoming. Again if you have any more info the please add. 

I didn't go to the weekender but from various sources (big thanks to Macroos) I've tried to collate all the information about upcoming HH. As you can see there is loads!!

Personally I'm most looking forward to Betrayer, Nightfall, Unremembered Empire, and the unnamed White Scars novel, but also lots mote besides. 

Novels

HORUS RISING - DAN ABNETT

FALSE GODS - GRAHAM McNEILL

GALAXY IN FLAMES - BEN COUNTER

THE FLIGHT OF THE EISENSTEIN - JAMES SWALLOW

FULGRIM - GRAHAM McNEILL

DESCENT OF ANGELS - MITCHEL SCANLON

LEGION - DAN ABNETT

BATTLE FOR THE ABYSS - BEN COUNTER

MECHANICUM - GRAHAM McNEILL

FALLEN ANGELS - MIKE LEE

A THOUSAND SONS - GRAHAM MCNEILL

NEMESIS - JAMES SWALLOW

THE FIRST HERETIC - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN

PROSPERO BURNS - DAN ABNETT

THE OUTCAST DEAD - GRAHAM McNEIL

DELIVERANCE LOST - GAV THORPE

KNOW NO FEAR - DAN ABNETT

FEAR TO TREAD - JAMES SWALLOW

ANGEL EXTERMINATUS - GRAHAM McNEILL

BETRAYER - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN


Novella's 

PROMETHEAN SUN - NICK KYME

AURELIAN - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN

THE REFLECTION CRACK'D - GRAHAM McNEILL (THE PRIMARCHS)

FEAT OF IRON - NICK KYME (THE PRIMARCHS)

THE LION - GAV THORPE (THE PRIMARCHS)

THE SERPENT BENEATH - ROB SANDERS (THE PRIMARCHS)

PRINCE OF CROWS - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

THE CRIMSON FIST - JOHN FRENCH (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

BROTHERHOOD OF THE STORM - CHRIS WRAIGHT


Short Stories

THE KABAN PROJECT - GRAHAM McNEILL (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

THE LIGHTNING TOWER - DAN ABNETT (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

THE DARK KING - GRAHAM McNEILL (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

BLOOD GAMES - DAN ABNETT (TALES OF HERESY)

WOLF AT THE DOOR - MIKE LEE (TALES OF HERESY)

SCIONS OF THE STORM - ANTHONY REYNOLDS (TALES OF HERESY)

THE VOICE - JAMES SWALLOW (TALES OF HERESY)

CALL OF THE LION - GAV THORPE (TALES OF HERESY)

THE LAST CHURCH - GRAHAM McNEILL (TALES OF HERESY)

AFTER DESH'EA - MATTHEW FARRER (TALES OF HERESY)

RULES OF ENGAGEMENT - GRAHAM McNEILL (AGE OF DARKNESS)

LIAR'S DUE - JAMES SWALLOW (AGE OF DARKNESS)

FORGOTTEN SONS - NICK KYME (AGE OF DARKNESS)

THE LAST REMEMBRANCER - JOHN FRENCH (AGE OF DARKNESS)

REBIRTH - CHRIS WRAIGHT (AGE OF DARKNESS)

THE FACE OF TREACHERY - GAV THORPE (AGE OF DARKNESS)

LITTLE HORUS - DAN ABNETT (AGE OF DARKNESS)

THE IRON WITHIN - ROB SANDERS (AGE OF DARKNESS)

SAVAGE WEAPONS - AARON DEMSKI-BOWDEN (AGE OF DARKNESS)

DEATH OF A SILVERSMITH - GRAHAM McNEILL (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

RAVEN'S FLIGHT - GAV THORPE (SHADOWS OF TREACHERY)

ARMY OF ONE - ROB SANDERS (15th BIRTHDAY COLLECTION)

KRYPTOS - GRAHAM McNEILL (BLACK LIBRARY WEBSITE ONLY)

DISTANT ECHOES OF OLD NIGHT - ROB SANDERS (GAMES DAY ANTHOLOGY 2012/13)


Audio Dramas ONLY

GARRO: OATH OF MOMENT - JAMES SWALLOW

GARRO: LEGION OF ONE - JAMES SWALLOW

BUTCHERS NAILS - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN 

GREY ANGEL - JOHN FRENCH 

BURDEN OF DUTY - JAMES SWALLOW

GARRO: SWORD OF TRUTH - JAMES SWALLOW

WARMASTER - JOHN FRENCH

STRIKE AND FADE - GUY HALEY

VERITAS FERRUM - DAVID ANNANDALE


Miscellaneous 

THE SCRIPTS (Volume 1) 



UPCOMING?


Novels

UNREMEMBERED EMPIRE - DAN ABNETT

This follows on from a number of stories, specifically Know No Fear, Butcher’s Nails and the Mark of Calth anthology, but also ties together a number of loose ends that have been deliberately plotted in various books, such as Fear to Tread. This will mark the start of the Imperium Secundus story arc. This is the "Imperium Secundus" that has been hinted at so far. Ultramar is fortified as a second Imperium, because Guilliman honestly believes that the Emperor is dead. Sanguinius is to be crowned as the new Emperor, which doesn't sit well with all present. There will be a "massive superhero style battle" which Dan never expected to see in the Heresy.

VULCAN LIVES - NICK KYME

The clue is in the title! Although left for dead, Vulkan has survived Isstvan V, and this story explains where he has been and why he hasn't been found earlier. This will follow on from the aforementioned novella, Scorched Earth, and (if the title is to be believed) covers the finding and subsequent actions of Vulkan, Primarch of the Salamanders legion.

NIGHTFALL - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN

A follow on from Prince of Crows. Night Lords HH. 

VENGEFUL SPIRIT - GRAHAM MCNEILL 

No info but the title would suggest it has something to do with the Son's of Horus and their leader Horus. 

UNNAMED WHITE SCARS NOVEL - CHRIS WRAIGHT

Following on from 'Brotherhood of the Storm', Jaghatai Khan makes up his own mind what to do in the Horus Heresy after Chondax - it's not the answer everyone is expecting. Also links to 'Garro: Sword of Truth'

UNNAMED DEATH GUARD NOVEL - JAMES SWALLOW

Covers the fall of the Death Guard to Nurgle and their reasons for joining Horus. 

THE MASTER OF MANKIND - AARON DEMBSKI-BOWDEN

I think the title says it all.


Novella's  

SCORCHED EARTH - NICK KYME

Set on Istvaan V after the dropsite massacre, and after the traitor fleets have moved onto other campaigns, this focuses on a group of loyalist survivors and specifically a pair of Salamander marines searching for their Primarch Vulkan, who is missing and assumed dead following the massacre.

TALLARN - JOHN FRENCH

This covers the massive tank battle mentioned in Bill King’s short story on the planet Tallarn. Apparently, and the author was very explicit in this, the battle involves 10,000,000 tanks. 

CORAX - GAV THORPE

A follow on to Deliverance Lost, this will feature the Raven Guard assaulting an Adeptus Mechanicus forge world under traitor control. Literally, what Corax did after 'Deliverance Lost', attacking a forge world which had begun producing daemon engines. Also described is a "battle" between two floating cities which "broadside" each other for weeks while assault troops jump back and forth between them.

CYBERNETICA - ROB SANDERS

A story about loyalist resistance to the Dark Mechanicum forces controlling Mars.


Short Stories 

THE DIVINE WORD - GAV THORPE

Ever wondered what Marcus Valerius did after the events of Raven’s Flight and Deliverance Lost? Gav returns to the Imperial Army officer in the middle of a massive battle which isn’t going well…

LOST SONS - JAMES SWALLOW

More Horus Heresy Blood Angels from the author of Fear to Tread? Oh yes. This is about the legionaries left behind on Baal. How do they feel about that? And just what does that Space Marine in unmarked grey armour want with them?

THE GATES OF TERRA - NICK KYME

Captain Arcadese of the Ultramarines is at the controls of an orbital artillery platform, the Vengeful Spirit makes its appearance, and with it a gigantic fleet of rebel vessels. 

Three further anthologies have been announced:

MARK OF CALTH 

Anthology featuring stories from the Ultramar side of the war, for years after Calth. Confirmed are:

1) 'Calth That Was' (Graham McNeill) novella which links Remus Ventanus to the 40k Ultramarines continuity, along with Maloq Kartho before he becomes a daemon prince.
2) 'The Shards of Erebus' (Guy Haley) showing how Erebus learned to do his warp-travel thing, and where he got his athame dagger.
3) 'Unmarked' (Dan Abnett) following Oll Persson as he leaves Calth.
4) 'The Underworld War' (Aaron Dembski-Bowden) showing the expansion of the Gal Vorbak, and how they realise they've been left for dead by their Legion.
5) 'Athame' (John French) which is apparently a very "odd" story, following a particular knife. All we said was that it's not Erebus's knife.
6) 'Dark Heart (Anthony Reynolds) Marduk on Calth.

Also confirmed are Rob Sanders and David Annandale.

SHATTERED LEGIONS 

This focuses on the three legions shattered during the dropsite massacre – the Salamanders, Iron Hands and Raven Guard – and their response and actions after the incident on Istvaan V.

THE SILENT WAR 

This covers the war in the shadows, and may involve the Sigillite, assassins, and the psychological warfare aspect. No real details


Audio Books

SIGILLITE - CHRIS WRAIGHT

Warmaster Horus has divided the Imperium in a bloody civil war, but while his armies prepare for battle the Emperor himself remains curiously absent. In his place stands Malcador – legendary Sigillite, First Lord of Terra and regent to the throne, and now arguably the single most powerful man in the entire galaxy. Imperial Army officer Hasani Sabbyat is seconded to Malcador’s command for a secret mission into the wastelands of Gyptus, and along the way he learns the truth behind the Heresy and a great deal more about the destiny of mankind. Where do Malcador’s true loyalties lie? Audio drama which hints at who Malcador actually is, and what his role is supposed to be in the Emperor's grand plans. Also laying the foundations for the Webway War.

HONOUR TO THE DEAD - GAV THORPE

this is the audio version of the short story released in German for the German Games Day chapbook. It will be released to coincide with the Mark of Calth anthology, a collection of short stories following on from Know No Fear. This contains three threads; one covering a human (as opposed to Astartes) interest story; the second focusing on Ultramarines trying to get to a rally point after the Word Bearers ambush; and the third detailing a titan battle (yes, you read that right, a TITAN BATTLE!!).Audio drama set during the invasion of Calth. Two Titan legions fight for control of a city, wiping out whole regiments of Army troopers and civilians almost by accident. Contains continuity links to "other new 40k projects".

VENGEANCE - JOHN FRENCH

This will focus on First Captain Sigismund of the Imperial Fists, as he has to deal with a group of Word Bearers stranded in the Sol system (the system that Terra is in). Apparently, this will be the first time Sigismund has to fight and kill other Astartes

THIEF OF REVELATION - GRAHAM MCNEILL 

This will follow on from the novel A Thousand Sons and covers the choices that Magnus, Primarch of the Thousand Sons, faces and what drives his decision to join Horus’ rebellion.

WOLF HUNT - GRAHAM MCNEILL

This follows on from the novel The Outcast Dead, and covers the hunt for the surviving Luna Wolf, Sevarion (I think) by the assassin, Nagasena (again I think). Audio drama which explains the rather abrupt ending of 'The Outcast Dead', and the supposed timeline "error" which everyone thought they had spotted. Severian is hunted down by Nagasena in the Petitioner's City, as he tries to follow the original plan to escape Terra.

CENSURE - NICK KYME 

This is about Aeonid Thiel, the censured Ultramarine from Know No Fear.


Graphic Novels

MACRAGGE'S HONOUR - DAN ABNETT/NEIL ROBERTS

Full colour, 100-page graphic novel, hardback to match the rest of the HH series perfectly. This will NOT be available in partwork, nor split into comics, and is being produced SOLELY by Black Library. It follows the naval duel mentioned in 'Know No Fear', between Marius Gage and Kor Phaeron.

Art Book

Visions of Heresy - Art Book.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome! Great job on collecting it all and getting me both excited and worried (about my bankaccount)


----------

